# TKO blue milk.



## RynoP (16/1/18)

Probably my all time favourite juice. I have been using it nom stoo since July and still not sick of it. 

Any other local juice that I can compare?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trishan Gounden (16/1/18)

Will definitely taste this next time I get the chance.


----------



## Humbolt (18/1/18)

I got a sample yesterday from Juicy Joes (Many thanks @ShaneW, fantastic service by the way. ) so I am vaping it at the moment. 
It reminds me of Wicks Bubblegum. Its not bad, but won't be a staple for me.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RynoP (18/1/18)

I like sweets so I cant get enough of it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davedes (31/3/18)

Nice flavor but also a coil killer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hallucinated_ (1/4/18)

RynoP said:


> Probably my all time favourite juice. I have been using it nom stoo since July and still not sick of it.
> 
> Any other local juice that I can compare?


Try KZOR's bluelagoon, for me this tastes a lot better/closer to the blue sterri stumpi and its not a cotton/coil killer

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

